# About art-related immigration..?



## Ethan (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I'm from s.korea.. I stayed in AU for the last two years holding working holiday visa and the stay in AU was, without a doubt, one of the best experiences i've ever had in my life.. 
I absolutely had no desire for living abroad until i took my first step in Brisbane. But my stay in Brisbane, Sydney, Perth, and Port Hedland has completely changed my mind 
I wasn't really good at speaking english in the beginning (still though lol), but i got so much inspired to learn english by my desire for setteling down in AU and my australian friends.. And believe it or not, my english skill has been improved so much 
So, i finally decided to search information for the immigration.
But as soon as i started it with all positive attitude, it failed me 
I've been studying 3D animation and visual effects, but i couldn't find not only Animation-related occupations but also any kinds of art-related occupations in SOL (Skilled Occupation List) issued by Australian Immigration government.
I heard that it's practically impossible to immigrate without one of the skills on the list.. Well.. i really wanna immigrate to AU, but at the same time, becoming an animator has been my great dream.. being torned drives me crazy!
So, i need your help and advice.. if you know any possibilities to have an opportunity for immigration with animation or art-related jobs, please leave a comment here  That would be very appreciated !

Best regards


----------

